
1Password Restores Free-to-Use Local Vault Option in Latest Version of iOS App - runesoerensen
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/07/19/1password-restores-local-vault-option-ios-app/
======
runesoerensen
For context, the removal of this feature was discussed here last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832)

